# lm_sensors: very high CPU temp

## odegard

I finally managed to install lm_sensors from svn by kernel update and whatnot. I'm a bit worried though about the CPU temp, I've checked in the BIOS and both lm_sensors and BIOS reports CPU tempt o be ~ 61-62 Deg Celsius. I'm using the stock intel fan, but still, isn't this a bit too high for comfort?

----------

## didymos

What model CPU is it?

----------

## odegard

DOH! Sorry, it's an Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 at 1800 MHZ on an ASUS P5B Vanilla motherboard.

Case is on the side with the cover open. The vidcard is fanless, but shouldn't influence the case temp that much since, well, the case is open. Case temperature is 47C. Hm. That is a lot actually.

----------

## gerardo

Have you done "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig" to make "/etc/fancontrol"?

FYI: mine is

```
INTERVAL=10

FCTEMPS=9191-0a10/pwm2=9191-0a10/temp2_input

FCFANS=9191-0a10/pwm2=9191-0a10/fan2_input

MINTEMP=9191-0a10/pwm2=40

MAXTEMP=9191-0a10/pwm2=50

MINSTART=9191-0a10/pwm2=150

MINSTOP=9191-0a10/pwm2=100

```

Have you done "/etc/init.d/fancontrol start"?

Add to default runlevel:  rc-update add fancontrol default 

You could set your CPU-speed to "ondemand":

cpufreq-selector -g ondemand

Make sure you have loaded the cpufreq_ondemand module or you compiled this into the kernel.

I have a Core 2 Duo E6600 and temperatures (almost) never go higher than 50°C for the CPU.

----------

## odegard

Hey, those are cool tools!

However, my fan is on max already since it's not temperature controlled, but I'll keep fancontrol in mind when I buy a new/real fan.

Tried cpufreq-set (couldn't find cpufreq-selector?) and managed to set frequency manually. Very nice, but only between 1600 and 1860. Temp is 58,5 C now. I don't think I'll see much improvment until I swap the fan. Not that it bothers me, the temp is within safe values, I just thought it was a tad high.

----------

## warrawarra

60C does not sound to bad.

Not sure about e6??? intel but laptop core duo t2600 is rated to 100C  or a bit more. Desktop should be about the same.

Fans hardware:

Get a temp thingy to measure the rooom air temp. I ended up miss judging my room temp and lost 2 motherboards this way.

Then once you have the room temp down to about 33C or even 27C / 80F , not pc inside temp but room temp , make sure your pc fans are any good.

Also pc with 500W or more psu = a heater running in your room in summer ? yes = ouch , makes room a lot hotter than what is good for it.

Rooms facing east or west having morning sun or afternoon sun will get warm as compared to rooms facing north / south will be more stable and cooler in summer.

1x 120mm fan = 4 times the air flow and much less noise than of a  1x 40mm and uses the same power = cooler pc = cooler running power supply but if room temp is high all else is higher as well. (1x120mm = 4x40mm)

If anything creates heat in pc the heat will all be combined and make a hothouse effect / (example, not fact) 1x 40c = 40c , 2x40c = 60c in pc or something like this , you get the idea.

What needs to be cool and checked = north bridge / south bridge chips on motherboard , cpu , ram , video card , tv card , hd as they are the ones making the most heat ussually.

For a stable pc cpu and north / south bridge temp is critical as a hot chip on the motherboard = errors galore , while a hot / ram cpu = lockup.

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=574&name=CPU-Fans-Heatsinks

This link is  a good place to get info and read the reviews / specs and they search on the intenet for a good price.

Another place for info is tomshardware.com as they have reviews there as well and very usefull info , not the manufacturers sponsored fake reviews stuff so they can sell more junk these guys ends up using it and pushing hardware to it's limits so they have a clue what they are doing.

Gentoo + software progs:

Gkrellm + cpufreq + lm_sensors and there is a few other things that can be emerged to keep it all nice. Emere "kuroo" if you have not and then using kuroo to browse /search portage is much easier or even "emerge portato"

Basically if you have gkrellm and all it's plugings installed you should be okay as it can check hd / cpu /motherboard /video temp for you and autorun most fans connected to it or at least tht is what it does on my laptop.

It will also manage the speed of the cpu ondemand / powersaving / performance settings for you.

----------

## a7thson

 *odegard wrote:*   

> I finally managed to install lm_sensors from svn by kernel update and whatnot. I'm a bit worried though about the CPU temp, I've checked in the BIOS and both lm_sensors and BIOS reports CPU tempt o be ~ 61-62 Deg Celsius. I'm using the stock intel fan, but still, isn't this a bit too high for comfort?

 

this thread should be particularly helpful for C2D temperature information if you've not seen it before... http://forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/Core-Duo-Temperature-Guide-ftopict221745.html

page two gives us the following useful chart... (TAT by the way indicates use of Intel's temperature testing software, and "Game" means intensive 3d gaming under Windoze).  it also means c2d is a whole new kettle of fish from its hotter-running predecessors... 

```

BIOS/CoreTemp

-70-/-85--85- Shutdown

-65-/-80--80- Throttle

-60-/-75--75- Hot

-55-/-70--70- Warm

-50-/-65--65- TAT

-45-/-60--60- Game

-40-/-55--55- Apps

-35-/-50--50- Web

-30-/-45--45- Idle 

```

as can be seen, BIOS/lm-sensors reported temperature can vary a bit from the 'actual' core temps; unfortunately there is limited support for c2d metrics in current linux kernels; however the coretemp patch is available for >2.6.20* kernels.  I applied it successfully to current testing branch stock kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r3) without hassles.  I obtained a working patch from vipernicus' recent viper-sources kernel build, feel free to give that a shot.

so far, I like running my conroe(E6600) in ondemand mode, and see idle temps 32C<x<37C, even intensive compiles (i.e. glibc, wine on x86_64) still are under 60C (climbs to the 61-64 range on cpufreq "performance" mode).  that's with a stock Intel cooler, midtower case w/120mm intake and outflow fans, 520W PSU fan, in an A/C room ~76-79F.  the c2d temperature guide link mentioned earlier gives some good standard values but YMMV.  your temps do seem quite high, well into the guide's range for intensive activity.  as suggested, try the cpufreq ondemand (and also the "conservative") governor if you haven't already, see if it helps.  aftermarket cooling is probably a good idea  :Smile: 

----------

## odegard

Thanks for your replies. I'm quite well versed regarding computer hardware and did expect lower temperatures because, as you said, C2D is a lot cooler than earlier generations. I stopped reading THG some years ago though, it got way too commercial for my taste.

I checked the BIOS and compared to lm_sensors, and for me they were within perhaps 2 degrees of eachother.

I installed the latest mm-sources two days ago, so I will look up the patches you mentioned, and also play around with the cpufreq.

I wonder though, why aren't more people putting huge fans on the side of their PC? I'm thinking 300x300 mm fans, not the puny 120mm ones. Just cut a hole in the box. Run it on 500RPM or something, maybe 300RPM would suffice.

Since I have a fanless Geforce 8600 I leave the cover open and lay the box on the side. I daren't close it until I have found a proper cooling solution. I think a huge fan like that might be it  :Wink: 

----------

## a7thson

 *odegard wrote:*   

> Thanks for your replies. I'm quite well versed regarding computer hardware and did expect lower temperatures because, as you said, C2D is a lot cooler than earlier generations. I stopped reading THG some years ago though, it got way too commercial for my taste.

 

True about TH, it was a pretty valuable resource, though there are still some 'good things' left, objectivity probably isn't one of them.

 *Quote:*   

> I checked the BIOS and compared to lm_sensors, and for me they were within perhaps 2 degrees of eachother.

 

makes sense; the variant will be between BIOS cpu temperature compared to the individual core temps.  that was my experience anyway.

 *Quote:*   

> I installed the latest mm-sources two days ago, so I will look up the patches you mentioned, and also play around with the cpufreq.

 

if you look at the coretemp patch, it's all new code for the module and a corresponding kernel config entry; should work on about anything, even -mm  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I wonder though, why aren't more people putting huge fans on the side of their PC? I'm thinking 300x300 mm fans, not the puny 120mm ones. Just cut a hole in the box. Run it on 500RPM or something, maybe 300RPM would suffice.
> 
> 

 

I agree, the 120mm fans look sort of dinky, and a larger fan would definitely be a quieter solution as it could safely run at lower rpm's without sacrificing cooling power.  I've been curious why case manufacturers haven't jumped on "bigger fans" as a 'value-add' cooling feature, I doubt it's a technical issue and probably isn't a simple matter of cost... I'm not a serious overclocker; maybe there is some bigger reason?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Since I have a fanless Geforce 8600 I leave the cover open and lay the box on the side. I daren't close it until I have found a proper cooling solution. I think a huge fan like that might be it 

 

I've been running mine with open side panel (Thermaltake Tsunami), mainly to assure myself that cables aren't going to get in the way of a fan or something  :Smile:   I got it only two weeks ago and am still a little paranoid.  I've an XFX 7900GS which doubles as a space heater, and arriving shortly for it is a Zerotherm GX815, that will hopefully bring down the temps a bit... 53 degrees while idling in beryl and a fast, loud, noisy fan whine is not exactly what I thought I was getting when I bought that card.

----------

